# WV Fatality...



## Elim (Dec 18, 2009)

SISSONVILLE, WV -- A man died after a logging accident in Kanawha County.

The accident happened around 3:00 p.m. in the Sissonville area along Haines Branch Road.

According to a news release, witnesses told deputies that Paul Franklin Hoff, 23, of St. Mary's, was cutting a tree with a chainsaw when the tree slid out from the trunk and him hit.

Hoff was then pinned under the tree until his co-workers lifted the tree off of him.

Hoff was pronounced dead at the scene.


Link to story HERE 

Stay Safe!


----------

